# Bouncing Betty



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I've always been a fan of the zombie and every year around the beginning of October they arrive in full force. Some are old crispy zombies while others are more "fresh". I have standing, sitting, ground-breaking, and even crawling zombies. But then it hit me...for whatever reason they're all boys. So, in an effort to be a little more sensitive and fair to the opposite sex (not to mention avoid a potentially crushing discrimination lawsuit) I set out to create a lady.

I am pleased to introduce Bouncing Betty. Ain't she a beaut? Oh sure, as a woman she's seen better days - but as a zombie she's at the peak of her game.




























And here's some video of her strutting her stuff !

Betty the Zombie :: Betty the Zombie video by denhaunt2 - Photobucket

She's a Shiatsu creation. If anyone wants to see a pic of the mech just let me know. It's nothing different mechanically than many others that have been posted round these parts. She's put together with a PVC frame and all of the "exposed" skin is latex & cotton and (before anyone asks), yes, she is anatomically correct from about the belly button up (hey, don't judge, I was just as curious as you).

I'm going to go back and "bloodshot" the eyes a bit and re-work the range of motion but for the most part she's ready for her big night.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, she has such a sweetly feminine and coy look to her. All the guy zombies will be going ga-ga over her


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

She looks great! Almost has an "E.T." kind of expression. Like the movement too.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Den, can I get her phone number? She's scary hot.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I love it!!!!! great job !


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

As The Tubes would say (sing), "She's A Beauty"....seriously she is a beautiful creation and I think you've accomplished something many people don't tackle and that is a female character prop...something difficult about creating a prop that looks feminine, the female prop usually depends on the addition of hair and other accessories to accomplish the look but Betty works even without the hair and clothing...outstanding!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Looking at the photos again you may want to think about distressing the clothes and hair a bit....rot them up a bit to match her lovely complexion. Just a thought.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like the movement on her...

oh..... and NICE RACK!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

STOLLOWEEN said:


> Looking at the photos again you may want to think about distressing the clothes and hair a bit....rot them up a bit to match her lovely complexion. Just a thought.


You're "dead" on. Since I posted this (about an hour ago) I've made some of those adjustments. Including making one eye bloodshot and the other all milky as well as dealing a bit with the clothes issue. Much appreciated!

I'll get some new pics up here shortly.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

HauntCast said:


> Den, can I get her phone number? She's scary hot.


Chris, I hate to say it but she's a little out of your league. But wait...is Skully available? She thinks he's dreamy.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

"I'll turn her on" LOL, you certainly did, Denny! She's a beauty.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Don't see too many female zombies created, excellent!!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very very cool she's quite the Vixen!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

She's a beauty, she'll be the hit of the graveyard.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, a real beauty Denhaunt! Nice movement and detail.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

HauntCast said:


> Den, can I get her phone number? She's scary hot.


I agree... She is Hot in a haunted sorta way... GREAT JOB!

Oh Yea.... Nice Rotten Rack Indeed.....


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Denny, she looks awesome. Is that a redesign of the Shiatsu prop you were working on last week?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

that awesome --ill make one someday


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

She's so realistic! You turn her on, then 20 seconds later when you are done, she's still going! LOL!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Jaybo said:


> She's so realistic! You turn her on, then 20 seconds later when you are done, she's still going! LOL!


Seriously Jaybo. As your wife, I can't believe you just said that. :googly:

Anyways, Denhaunt, I was going to say what a great job you did - she looks amazing, and the shiatsu movement looks fabulous.


----------



## Bloodygirl (Aug 9, 2010)

Dixie said:


> Seriously Jaybo. As your wife, I can't believe you just said that. :googly:
> 
> Anyways, Denhaunt, I was going to say what a great job you did - she looks amazing, and the shiatsu movement looks fabulous.


And as Denhaunt's wife, imagine my surprise when I bust in on him in the basement blowdrying the rack with a silly grin on his face. Below the waist, she's just PVC and a shiatsu. Above the waist - well, let's just say he'd probably get "moderated" without the dress on.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Denny, she looks awesome. Is that a redesign of the Shiatsu prop you were working on last week?


Nope - new one. The one you're talking about turned out really cool, too. (I guess I could post a pic or two of him as well).


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Jaybo said:


> She's so realistic! You turn her on, then 20 seconds later when you are done, she's still going! LOL!


heh, heh, heh...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think Joiseygal has some zombies that would love to meet this little lady


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

She rocks out. I like how you did a slick or wet look in the deeper cracks in her skin. Like she has a gooey center..... Wait...Wait... I didn't mean any of those double entendres, they just came out as I typed. ;P


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice. How about those updated pics?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

she came out great!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Here are some updated pics with a little more "zombie" appeal. I've bloodied her up a bit and distressed the close. I also "tightened" up her movement to make it less exaggerated. I'm gonna call this one finished.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmmm, I dunno, I think she could use a handbag

She's quite fetching in her girlish zombie way, Den - nice job!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

heheh haunted boobies.. she'd be a good addition to the garage of evil 13 days of halloween boobage


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love her!!!
Nice detail.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

With a name like Bouncing Betty, I wonder how she'd look in a Bettie Page wig?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

With a thread titled "Bouncing Betty", my first thought was; Someone made a prop of an old school German land mine? How, what, huh?!?! :googly: So I had to check it out. Lemmie tell ya' I'm glad I was wrong. Betty is way cooler than a prop land mine. Very nicely done, great detail.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh baby! She can massage my shiatsu anytime. . . . . .what?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Great Work Man!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Devils Chariot said:


> Great Work Man!


Thanks, that's an awesome post...Love it! You know what the _really_ ironic part of that is? This was my first attempt at using _your_ "eye" technique with the clay. I couldn't be happier with how they turned out. I definitely see what you mean, though, about someone being trapped inside. It creeps me out a bit when I stare (not that I'm usually staring at her eyes)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Devils Chariot is my hero

To me, the eyes have the look of wistful longing, as if she's waiting for her Prince Charming Zombie to come rescue her and shield her from the leering eyes of....her MAKER:googly::jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

:lolkin: yeah, roxy. notice how all the men are making comments about her...endowment...

LMAO


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Love the detail, great job. And a little too much necrophilia going on


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I bet she's already got a date for the 31st, doesn't she? She's hot  

That looks great, you do awesome work. Where do you get your shiatsu massagers? I'm constantly checking the thrift stores around here and find none.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

psyko99 said:


> I bet she's already got a date for the 31st, doesn't she? She's hot
> 
> That looks great, you do awesome work. Where do you get your shiatsu massagers? I'm constantly checking the thrift stores around here and find none.


Thanks for the compliment but I'm sorry to say she's busy on the 31st (and for most of October).

Craigslist, my brother. I'm actually picking another one up next Tuesday from a guy the next town over. I do a search about once a week and over the past 6 weeks I've picked up 4 with the 5th on the way. They usually go for $10 - $15 bucks each.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Looks like Kathy Griffin needs more plastic surgery..


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Brainssssss......Love it !


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome job!!! She's definitely a lady!!!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Denhaunt said:


> Craigslist, my brother. I'm actually picking another one up next Tuesday from a guy the next town over. I do a search about once a week and over the past 6 weeks I've picked up 4 with the 5th on the way. They usually go for $10 - $15 bucks each.


Thanks for the info Denny. Again, great job!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> Looks like Kathy Griffin needs more plastic surgery..


Bwahahahahahahaha! :lolkin:


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Is she free this weekend? Bow-chika-bow-wow.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You did a great job, as usual. I watched the video, I noticed once you turn a ghoul on, you have trouble turning her off. You men can be such teases.


----------

